# rights to citizenship?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

My husband's grandparents fled the holocaust and moved to the US where they raised their son and stayed until their death. They were German citizens.
Does my husband have any rights to German citizenship?!!! I have dual nationality with US/UK and can move forward with the paperwork to get him a spousal visa, but it would be much easier if he could claim German citizenship.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Pecosa, 

It looks like you can't
_if you emigrated from Nazi Germany for political reasons and applied for naturalization in your new home country as a result of this situation (in this case this would not apply to descendants). _

German Missions in the United States - Restored Citizenship

Perhaps to be sure it might be worth contacting them, but I am just wondering if it might be a lot more hassle than applying for the spouse visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

He is two generations removed from the family members who qualified for restoration of German citizenship.


----------



## kliebetanz (Jun 2, 2010)

Also, if you have a non-German EU-passport, getting your spouse into Germany is comparatively simple


----------

